# ...and bring a plate to pass..



## john pen (Oct 21, 2005)

What do you guys bring when you have to bring a plate to pass ? I usually do ABT's and smoked sausage sliced...Ive got a party tomarrow and am looking for a fresh idea...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 21, 2005)

What is the main course.  If its like a BBQ then I like baked beans.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 21, 2005)

Really simple...

Brick of cream cheese and top with Texas Pepper Jelly of any kind...surround with butter crackers (ritz, club etc.)


----------



## john pen (Oct 21, 2005)

Sorry...yep..its sort of a casual outdoor housewarming/get together at one of the fellas I work with new home. They are mostly younger guys from the local fire depts and pd's. Bonfire, lots of beer, tents ect....


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 21, 2005)

...more beer


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 21, 2005)

Ham Delites

1 lb. sandwich ham, chipped into tiny pieces
1/3 lb. grated swiss cheese
1 stick melted butter
3 tablespoons brown mustard
3 tablespoons poppy seed
1 tablespoon worcestershire sauce
1 medium onion, grated
3 packages party finger rolls

	Mix top seven ingrediants together.  Slice rolls in half horizontally..  Spread mixture over roll bottoms in tins.  Replace top half of rolls.  Cover with foil.  Bake ten minutes on 400 degrees.


For some reason, women folk don't like this as much, but men go nuts
over it.  And it's very easy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

Hmmmmm...That sounds great!! Thanks!


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 21, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Really simple...
> 
> Brick of cream cheese and top with Texas Pepper Jelly of any kind...surround with butter crackers (ritz, club etc.)



What he said!  I like the stawberry jalapeno, or the berry medley with my cream cheese. But sometimes I use the pineapple habanero or the peach habanero.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 21, 2005)

BBQ Peanuts
Smoked turkey drums
Yeah...beans with some smoked brisket...
Smoked Chix wings
Smoked Cheddar Brats

I could go on ... and on.... LOL


----------



## john pen (Oct 21, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Ham Delites
> 
> 1 lb. sandwich ham, chipped into tiny pieces
> 1/3 lb. grated swiss cheese
> ...



My wifes ex mother-in-law used to make those...I do remember them to be awesome !


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 22, 2005)

I bring this because I really like it:

Add one can of "Rotel" (chilis and tomatoes)  a 1 lb pkg. of chunked up Velveeta cheese, one pkg of bulk breakfast sausage browned to a cassreole dish. Microwave till its all melted. Mix. Garnish with some chopped green onions.

Serve with Fritos or corn chips.

Al


----------



## john pen (Oct 22, 2005)

well, I did ABT's, smoked italian sausage and corn dip. The corn dip had mayo, sour cream, chedder cheese, mexican corn, chili's, halipino's,garlic and scallions. I served it with fritos. The first thing gone were the ABT's. Next was the smoked sausage and then the dip.  Its nice to hear people ask who made these pepper/bacon things...ABT"'s are always a crowd pleaser !


----------



## kidsmoke (Oct 22, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Ham Delites
> 
> 1 lb. sandwich ham, chipped into tiny pieces
> 1/3 lb. grated swiss cheese
> ...



Anything with 1 stick of butter sounds good.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Oysters!
> On the half shell. Add raw bacon, tabasco, bread crumbs, parmesan cheese and lemon juice then stick them under the broiler till the bacon cooks.  Downside, you have to cook them AT the party/event...upside, they are freaking awesome!


I was there! ~ Down on the in-side of I-Drive, by the lake. International Drive, Orlando! That was some fantastik food!!  ( They did that ~ Really . . . It was back in '86 or 87 though...)


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 23, 2005)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> I bring this because I really like it:
> 
> Add one can of "Rotel" (chilis and tomatoes)  a 1 lb pkg. of chunked up Velveeta cheese, one pkg of bulk breakfast sausage browned to a cassreole dish. Microwave till its all melted. Mix. Garnish with some chopped green onions.
> 
> ...



I do the same thing Al, always a hit and easy to make.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 23, 2005)

People do love that stuff, and I'm one of em.


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 23, 2005)

Smoked Rosemary Walnuts. Tamales. Chili. Salsa..............


----------



## Finney (Oct 23, 2005)

This


----------

